# so.. ive got a scarry story to tell you



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I was sitting on the couch in our living room which is seprate from the kitchen (there is a wall between the kitchen and living room not a solid wall about 3/4ths the lenth of the living room) anyways i went into the kitchen to get something to drink, took maybe 30 seconds, i come back to sit down and on the very cushion i was sitting on, there was........ a foot print :shock:. I did not do it, and it was not there before, or i would of rubbed it off by sitting on the cushion. Its a BIG foot print to, way bigger than my foot. Im rather jumpy now, looking over my back. I believe in spirits and ghosts, call me stupid, but i believe there here with us. Here is a picture of the foot. judge for yourself.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, creepyness. Did you go through and check all your doors and windows, look in the closets and under the beds, etc just to make sure it wasn't a real person?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

yep i did, but there no way a person could of gotten into the house without me seeing them, no way at all.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is pretty creepy.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i know!! every time i hear a noise i about jump threw the roof.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's just weird loL!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats interesting. I had something like that happen when I was cooking in a lake house we rented over winter. I turned away from the stove to look for something in the on the shelves and when I turned back there was a pot sitting on the stove that was NOT there before. I just kinda shrugged it off, I truely believe that they can only do as much as you let them, and they feed off of fear. The Bible states that the Devil can only hurt you if you let him. Nothing weird ever happened after that either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Wow, creepyness. Did you go through and check all your doors and windows, look in the closets and under the beds, etc just to make sure it wasn't a real person?


This, tho you said you already did it.

Sounds creepy :shock:.


----------



## Utnapishtom (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm. Peculiar. Are you certain that it was not their before you sat down? 

A strange apparition once put soap in my rice...Good luk


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Soap? Gross!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i SWEAR it was not there before, like i said, if i t was i would of rubbed it off with me sitting there. Thats creepy GreyRay


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

That's creepy. I swear we have a ghost in our house. The woman who lived here had a horse and died driving him. I swear she haunts my sisters room when my sisters not home. I was in there watching tv once and I saw this smokey gray orb swoop down over the tv, and there was a picture on the tv. Well it fell off the tv. No one else was in the room, there was nothing shaking to make it fall over. I ran out and almost jumped out the window I was so freaked out. Another time when I was younger I was having a sleep over with 2 girls and we were making a fort just outside my sisters room. Me and one of the girls saw the smoky gray orb come out of my sisters room and fly into mine. Freaked us out. The one other time was when I was watching tv with my ex and there is a mirror in the family room that reflects into the hallway. Well all of a sudden he pretty much started crying because he saw a large orb going up the stairs. I call her Mrs. Shosho.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Shut up you guys. I'm a weanie. I'll never go to sleep tonight now ::holds hands over ears:: la la la la


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-mine tend to turn lights off and on-like a lamp outside...in the middle of the night....fading on and off....really creepy, but I just laughed and accused me "SEAL angel"...he had a great sense of humor. He haunts both of our houses, and sends my daughter (his fiance) WAY off track when she is trying to go somewhere she doesn't know how to get....her nav takes her to Andrews AFB. hmmmmm. He told us he would be around, and he definitely is....


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

ooooooo i love ghost hunts and i love ghosts tell me more or send me a pm with details


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I swear there's something in our house too. The man who lived here before us absolutely loved this house and he had to move for work. Shortly after he moved, he died. My mom and I sometimes feel cold rushes over us and I've heard some creepy noises.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

We keep our dogs crates in the living room and we came home one time and it was in front of our dishwasher


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I was waiting for a friend to pick me up one day and I was sitting on my knees and leaning on the back of the couch so I could watch out the window. All of a sudden the couch cushion beside me sunk down as if someone had sat down next to me and then someone ran their fingers through my hair on the back of my head from my neck up to the crown of my head. My hair was cut like the diagonal bob that Posh Spice has so my hair in the back was short and I definitely knew it was someone's fingers and not like maybe catching my hair on my shirt, etc. Needless to say, I hauled TAIL out of the house and waited for my friend outside!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^ew! perverted creep gost! I would not be sleeping, taking a shower or anything else personal in that house. Did you tell your friend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL yes because she was trying to figure out why I was sitting outside LOL


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh gosh now i won't sleep. I am very sensitive when it comes to superstitions. My Nan and cousin were and is a clairvoiant my mum and aunti see bad things that are going to happen or have happens in dreams. However I was stuck with the most terrifying of the lot. Call me what you will I see ghosts. Yeah well I do and it's scary, expesially when there angry and posessive of things. I am not a nut case... I don't tell many people this but the first ghost I saw I was 6 it was 3 am and I 
woke up at my nans house he was searching through her drawers, I asked him to come back later and I would help him find whatever it was he was looking for, little girls need to sleep you know! Well 2 weeks layer at home he woke me up because I was supposed to help him find it! I asked him what it was and to this day I don't know what it was... I also glimpse past lives. But that's different story. I find when I deny it they stay away, that's what I have been trying to do but there here I can see them waiting. Does it make any sence? Just please be careful because they are very capable of damage...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

um, thanks for scaring the crap out of me JackofDiamonds. haha, i didnt need any sleep before my maths test tommorow. lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh I am sorry!!! I feel bad now... Usually they don't interfere with the living as it disrupts the cycle of life.. There are also good ghosts remember!! Hehe good luck tomorrow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha thats ok i should be studying or sleeping anyway rather then checking out the horse forum haha. and Thanks, im going to need it lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My Husband and I are really big on the Paranormal. While I am not religious, I am very spiritual.

I'll tell you my few experiences!

*My first happened back in the 90's, when I was a teenager. I grew up in a very large farm house, on 40 acres, very secluded area. So secluded I could walk around the yard nakid, and not worry about being seen...not that I have, just trying to get the point across of how secluded it is. lol.*

*Anyways, my Parents were out at Bowling. At the time they were on a Bowling League and were gone for most of the day at a Tournament. My Brother was over at a friends house, and I was alone - with my handful of friends who'm I had over for a sleep over.*

*My friend Lindsay, brought over a Ouija Board......never really knew what one was, nor seen one, nor handled one until that night. So we all sat down around it, holding onto the thinggy majigger playing with it.*

*We were asking stupid questions, as teenagers would, and laughing and giggling and thinking it was all a joke. The thinggy was moving around, but of course neither of us believed it was moving on its' own, we all accused the others.*

*So we laughed more, and scoffed more and just got bored of it and moved onto the next project. By the time 1:00am came, we were ready to crawl into bed. *

*I turned off the T.V and closed the curtains and turned off the lights in the main part of the house, and we all headed to the bedroom and crawled into bed. We lay there talking and as we were starting to doze off..the TV turned on.*

*I remember clearly what it was too, it was that old Lotto 649 commercial. We all heard it loud and clearly ' LLLLOTTO 649". We all froze and lay there quietly, and Renee asked me "Didn't you turn the TV off" I of course said "Yes, I thought so". No one wanted to get up.......so I finally got the courage to get up, thinking that perhaps my Parents finally got home from their day of bowling.....*

*I got up and walked back out to the main part of the house, seeing that all the lights were back on, the curtains open and the TV on. I turned te TV off and just then, the Radio turned on...I stood there staring at the radio, as I watched the dial move on its' own, across the stations.*

*I ran back into the bedroom, slammed my door shut, locked it, hopped back into bed and covered my head with my blankets. By this time, my friends were terrified, screaming and asking what is going on. I told them to shut up....and just then...we heard loud footsteps walking down the hallway, with what sounded like nails scratching the wall as whatever it was, walked down the hallway, towards my bedroom.*

*I was terrified and we all sat there watching the door, hoping that the door knob wouldn't turn....just then, lights came into the bedroom, from my Parents Vehicle coming down the driveway and parked into the garage. *

*Just as they opened the front door - whatever it was, dissapeared or stopped.*

*I got up, and we all rushed into the kitchen where my Parents were....where the Ouija board sat...and my Mom saw it and started yelling and screaming and freaked out at the fact that this "demonic" play thing was in her house.*

*I got into alot of trouble for that being in the house, and since that day, I've NEVER played with a Ouija Board.*

That, is only 1 experience out of many others.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Speaking of Ouija boards...

When my mom and aunt were little, they played with a Ouija board. They didn't really know what it was. They got the responses that it was a man and his name was Frank and that he had lived in the house before them. My mom & aunt got bored and stopped playing. Later that afternoon their was a knock at the door. My mom and aunt were peeking through the staircase. It was a man named Frank. He asked for my mom. My grandma was freaked out that this man was asking for my mom who was very young. She sent him away. 

My mom and aunt ran to the door and looked outside. It was the middle of January with LOTS of snow on the ground... and there weren't any footprints in the snow.

Another one that happened to me happened when I was like 12 or so. My mom paints ceramics and before work she will sit at the table and work on a piece. She had been working on an Indian on a rearing horse for a week or so. One day she couldn't find it. We tore the house apart looking for it. Could not find it for the life of us. Fast forward a month or so. I was playing with the dog and the tennis ball fell behind the couch. As I bent over the back of the couch to get it, what did I find? Mom's Indian statue. That really creeped me out.

Last one I promise LOL... When I was maybe 5, we lived in a small little town. The sidewalk and road were like 30ft from the front door. My mom has slept on the couch for as long as I can remember. I would always then sleep on the loveseat. One morning I snapped wide awake. I sat up on the couch and looked out the window. There was a man standing at the end of the sidewalk. He stared at me for a moment then gestured toward the door. I remember shaking my head no very vigorously. I ducked back down behind the couch for a few moments and then looked again. There wasn't anybody there. 

To this day, I am terrified of the dark and sleep with a light of some kind on.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy crow! I woulda ran so fast out of there! lol


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Paranormal Activity anyone? =D 

I love terrifying the absolute crap out of myself. Scary movies are the best kind of movies - I prefer the supernatural kind. Eg, Haunting of Conneticuit. My friends and I made our own supernatural movie once. It was an epic fail LOL but we had fun making it and laughing at it. 
But when it comes to things happening in real life it's terrifying. I swear, there is some kind of something that lives in our roof right above the head of my bed. I lay there at night and there are all kinds of noises - from pages rattling to very faint sniffs and talking (not my parent's voices). Our showers will just randomly turn on, or things will randomly go missing and turn up again days later in the weirdest places (my iPod dock turned up curled around the neck of one of my horse shaped trophies). There'll be flashes of light outside my bedroom window (curtains shut, windows locked) on nights were there's no way it could be lightning. 
I can't sleep without a light and my built in wardrobe's doors must be wide open so I can see if something's in there that shouldn't be. I also have to carry some kind of weapon (heavy deodrant stick, large book, SingStar mic) and turn on every light in the house if I have to get up for any reason. 

Oh, and most things happen at around 3:33am. Scary much?! I wake up every morning at that time without fail.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh how scary! My mum woke up at 3 am for a year after watching The Exorcism of Emily Rose. Thats scary about the noises and light. My family dont seem have powers as strong now after my nan passed away. I still see ghosts though... Its scary but not as much ghost like. One night my mum woke me up because i fell asleep in her room (which i never did because it scared the crap out of me that room) And i sat up in bed and just stared at her not a word.Then crocked my head onto the side and stared then i said "you shouldnt be hear". She said my eyes didnt even blink and they were a darker green than usual. She craped herself and bolted Out and made my dad get me. When they woke me up i couldnt remember a thing. I just had remember a having terrifying dream. Now nobody wakes me up...

In this life, there are so many things that can control us. They can hit us on many levels and physically, emotionally, mentally, spiritually. Whatever they are, they throw us off course, make life more difficult to lead, and in one way or another, keep us from leading the life we should. If you dont let it control you it wont


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ The scarey thing is though, that the Exorcism Of Emily Rose, is a true story! *twiddles fingers and makes ooOOOOoOOooooing noises*


Amarea, awesome stories!

Here's another one. This one happened to my Mother when she was in her Teens.

*My Mother was born Irish Catholic *We are 1/2 Irish and 1/2 French Canadian* and she is the baby of her family, she is the 24th of 24 kids. I know...scarey...but that's not the story, lol.....*

*She and her siblings closer to her age, enjoyed going on hikes and camping in odd area's wherever they decide to park it for the night. Times were different back then. Anyways, they were out hiking and ended up at an old farm sted and decided to camp at the end of the driveway, in the field. It was late, and they didn't want to bother the owners of the place.*

*So, they made a camp fire, set their blankets out and were cooking and her older brother Garth, pulled out his guitar and they were settled in enjoying themselves. When, her older sister Verna, noticed a little girl in the large Front Room window of the house, waving at them.*

*They all waved back, and went back to doing what they were doing, thinking that the girl just woke up and was wandering around her house while her parents slept. They thought nothing of it.*

*When, about a 1/2 hour later, the little girl showed up in the same window, waving at them. They, waved back. Again, another 1/2 hour went by, and there she was again, waving.*

*This occured for a few hours, when they decided to see what was going on. Perhaps her parents were away, and she was home alone? Or something was wrong? None the less, they got concered and headed up towards the old farm house.*

*As they got to the door, they realized it wasn't locked and cocked open slightly. They pushed it open, and realized it was abandoned and falling apart. That was when they got even more concerned - maybe the young girl was abandoned? Or lost?*

*So they all walked in, calling for the girl. No response. They split up and wandered all over the house looking for her - no girl. They thought she was hiding, so they were shouting "It's ok! We are here to help you so you can find your parents"*

*They heard her call out from the basement. My Mom clearly remembers hearing the little girl say "Where's my mamma?" So, they all headed to the basement, expecting to find her.*

*Instead, they found an old dirt floor, and her brother Chris found a mound in the dirth. They dug it up, and it was bones, of a young child.*

*They all high tailed it out of the house, and headed strait for the Indian Reserve that was a little ways down the dirt road from the farm house. They told the Cheif what they saw and enountered, so the next day, the Indians all gathered together at the farm house, dug up her bones and gave her a proper burial.*

*She remembers the Woman of the tribe Wailing and Crying for her spirit and her loss, while the men beat their drums chanting and dancing. The Shamen of the tribe did the ritual - and from that day on, no one ever saw, heard of, or encountered the little girl again.*


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried "Stiff as a board, light as a feather" (or maybe it's light as a feather, stiff as a board....hmm)?

My class tried it while at a retreat and it didn't work, we thought the girl got lighter but she didn't start levitating or anything.. We also tried Bloody Mary, but nothing happened.

I've had something like a ghost encounter, but I don't think it was a human ghost. I think it was the ghost of my favorite cat (which was odd). After he was killed by a car, I was really torn up. I had loved that cat, and spent the next few months crying over him. Well, sometimes at night I'd feel sudden pressure by my feet at night (my cat always loved to sleep by my feet) and it was only in one circular spot (almost like a cat sleeping in a ball). I always felt better when that pressure was there and then one night I had a dream where I was sitting in my classroom and my cat was lounging on my desk. He had the injuries sustained from getting hit by the car but he was purring and rubbing his head on me. In my head I heard something say that it was going to be alright. When I woke up, I felt the best I had in months and wasn't able to cry over him afterwards. The pressure hasn't been back since.

I also had a dream similar tot hat about my great grandma after she died, but I don't remember what exactly she said, it was at least 10 years ago. All I know is that I felt better after I woke up.


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

OK I just have to share my story too! lol I am a power Engineer for a couple of the hospitals where I live. I pretty much check pumps and run boilers for heat etc...Ok so we have to go down in the basement and then down again into this crawl space area to check tanks and pumps (like is scarey movies! lol)..Anyways I was down there alone and I came across a bunch of bare feet foot prints...And no way would anyone have their boots off down there becasuse of all the machines..I took a picture on my phone I'll try to add it on here ... but wow everytime I work I have to go down there and it's soooo creepy









Iunno if the picture worked?? Never added one before


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

yep it worked! and creepy!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

cool i love these story's keep them comin


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Adrienne! That is cool that you are Steam Engineer - what level are you? I got my 4th. I went to school at British Columbia Institute Of Technology, but I couldn't get my firing time. I used to work at a local mill back home, during their shutdown doing Boiler Repairs. Dirty job.....glad I moved on.

*Cool story! Great picture! CREEPY!!!!*

Have you tried to talk to whomever is down there? 

~~~~

Ok - here's another! YES! Another! OOOOOOoOOOOOooOOOooohh!! *twiddles fingers* This one is a long one! I hope you can get through it! 

Ok, this one happened to me and my Grandmother. 

My Grandmother, is a Historian, an Archiologist and a Novilist. She is very big on the Gold Rush boom the Cariboo Chilcoltin had in 1859. After the Californian Gold Rush, a fellow named William T Barker, struck it RIICCH in an area named Richfield. 

Due to this gold rush, a town was built in the area of the discovery, made by many Minors who came rushing to the area to find a fortune for themselves. This town, that was built, was named after Mr T Barker, named - Barkerville. Still standing today as a matter of fact...huge tourist trap now.

Anyways, many men, including many minors from the Californian Gold Rush, and many Chinese, came rushing up and over to the area, which created a huge boom for the Cariboo Chilcoltin.

Barkerville lasted for many years, dying out in the 1920's, 30's, 40's.......many items were handed down from generation to generation, as normal in any family - but 1 item stands out. A doll, a doll that was named "Mandy".

Here is a picture of her:










She was created in and around the date of 1910, believed to of came from Germany, as a gift to someone's daughter back in Barkerville when it was booming and an active, lively town. 

This doll, ended up in the hands of an ansestor of the first owner of this doll, a lady whom my Grandmother personally knows. The owner, had a very hard time dealing with the doll. The doll gave her the heebie jeebies, so she placed the doll in a doll case, and put her downstairs in her basement, closing the door behind her, hoping that it would soon be "Out of sight, out of mind"

Unfortunately, Mandy, the doll, wouldn't have any of that. The previous owner, would be woken up in the middle of the night, hearing crying of a baby girl. She would get up to investigate where the crying was coming from...to discover it was the basement.

She would open up the basement door, and turn on the light - and the crying would stop. This happened all the time. To the point of where the previous owner had to leave the basement light on whenever it got dark outside. If she did this, no crying would occur. 

She found things moved in the house, windows opening on their own, faucets turning on and other mysterious comings and goings.....so, she decided to donate the doll, to my Grandmother - whom at the time was the curator at our local Museum.

So, my Grandmother took her graciously and brought her to the museum....where the occurances followed.........even I have experienced very creepy, very odd happenings.

No one knew where to put Mandy at first, so they placed her in and amongst other antique dolls - which turned out to be a big mistake. The day they placed her in the huge glass cabinet with all these other precious dolls, then it came to shutting down time, so the museum was locked up and away they went.

When the employee's and my Grandmother got back to the museum the next day to open up, they found a travesty......all the dolls that Mandy was placed with...were destroyed. 

Their faces broken, torn apart, ripped clothes, all scattered anywhere and everywhere in the large glass case where they lived happily and quietly for many years before Many got there.

So much history, destroyed and lossed. It was very upsetting to all the staff.

So, the staff placed Many into her own glass case, placed in the "childrens" room - meaning in a part of the museum where they had ancient cribs, and babies clothing and shoes and buggies and rattles and bottles and anything and everything to do with children.

One night, my Grandmother was working alone. In the office doing paper work and whatnot....when she heard a baby crying out of no where. She got up, looked around and tried to follow the sound of the baby crying...thinking that maybe a customer accidently left their baby behind....hoping that's the case......to find, the crying led her to the "Childrens" room. As soon as my Grandma got into that particular area of the Museum....the crying stopped. She looked all around the room for a baby, but nothing. 

That was when, she noticed that Mandy was watching everything she was doing. She got the feeling, that she was being watched. She would walk around the room watching Mandy's face, and she swore that no matter where she walked, Mandy would follow her with her eyes. *ugh...that makes the hair stand up on my arms!*

My experience, was one night, I was helping my Grandma close up. I started to do some dusting in the Museum, using Glass Cleaner and a cloth, cleaning Glass Cases where jewlery was being displayed in. My Grandmother called me to the office, and I remember clearly putting down the bottle of glass cleaner on the glass case, and the blue towel I was using to go see what my Grandma wanted.

When I got back, there was no bottle of glass cleaner, and no blue rag to be found. No one else was there! So, I looked for the 2 items, went back to the office thinking I possibly carried them with me...with no luck........guess where I found them?

In the Childrens Room! When I got in there, I even got that nasty feeling...that Mandy was watching me and following me. Almost like there was a smirk on her face proud of what she just did with the Glass Cleaner and the blue rag.

Lots of other odd things happen, and still happen from time to time with Many the doll......

One time, the Museum had a Psychic/Medium come in and do a reading on Mandy, and what she said was that the doll belonged to a little girl, who loved this doll very much. She said that the doll was very expensive, but her father saved up every penny he made, just to buy the doll for her. The little girl died of Colera aka the yellow fever...and many believe that she stayed with the doll or - is attached to the doll.

The Psychic said that there are times when someone loves an object so much, or is very fond to a certain object that they owned during their time on earth, that when they die, they stay with that object. She said that you have to be very careful when buying antiques, because sometimes you'll bring home, more than what you bargained for.

Mandy, still sits in her own glass case, entertaining many curious people who flock to the museum, just to see her.

The little girl is still there. She still plays games moving objects on you, she still cries and even will hold your hand, tug on your shirt or skirt, and lets you know she's still around, in her own way.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Some really good stories! Only thing that got me was one night I was driving home from a friend's house. A small dog with very short legs and huge ears ran in front of my car. I slammed on the breaks to avoid hitting it. The dog turned it's head and looked at me then vanished right before my eyes. I would have passed this off as being tired or my mind just imagining things, but it was a very odd looking dog that I had never seen before. Years later, my wife took me to a dog show, and I saw my first corgi. It was exactly like the dog that ran in front of my car. Now we have several corgis of our own. One of them died early of liver cancer, so I created this image of her as the "Ghost Corgi" that I saw many years before. So she is now my ghost corgi.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ghosts? nah!!! ghosts and spirits dont leave foot prints!!!! It is creepy and mayb it was there before and you just didn't know it....trust me


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh MIEeventer that is a scary storie!!! AdrienneS that is really creepy.
Gus... there is NO WAY that footprint was there before, it would of rubbed off with me sitting there that i know for sure. Ghosts and spirits can do whatever they want, just because you cant see them doesnt mean they can leave a print or take something.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Gus, you should go spend a night on the Queen Mary Ship. She was a grand ocean liner back in 1936, then turned into a war ship during ww2. She has seen alot of history with many stories to tell. She is now a hotel, at dock in long island..............

If you don't believe that ghosts cannot leave foot prints, you should go spend a few hours down in the swimming pool area.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

there is some really good storys here


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg you guys those are some amazing stories. Ever since I was a little girl Iv always been sensitive to that kind of stuff.

When I was three, my great grandma died. Now you'd think that I wouldnt remember that, seeing as I was so young. Anyway, about a week or two after she died, I started hearing voices in her room. I would run in, thinking it was my mom... but no one would be in there, but the voices continued. I wasnt scared of all this, even when knocking sounds and crying started. After we moved, it all stopped.

Another one happened when we were at the stables. It was me, Maxine, and our friend Jess - Lee.

We were spending the weekend at the stables, and we had just fed the horses, and were waiting for them to finish so that we could turn them out. It goes dark early in winter, so it was almost pitch black. We were waiting for the last horse, when we all suddenly got this feeling of being watched. Maxine asked us if we all felt like that, and we did. We looked around, but no one was there; our instructors had taken the baby inside, and all the other horses had headed off to the far field. We were completly alone...

That same night, we went outside to the coal pile, to get some coal for the fire. We were filling up a bucket, when Jess suddenly whispers "Guys, theres someone by the old tack room." We look up, but see nothing. The lights were on, but that was normal at night. Then Jess says it again, and this time, we see a shape, like a person, moving across the window on the outside. Nobody else was there that night...


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

MIEeventer- Thats kool you were a steam engineer! You should of stuck with it! I have my 3rd and writing my exams for my fourth...slowly..lol

Ps- That story was so creepy!...They should put up cameras to catch it on video


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay I'm a strong believer in ghosts, has anyone ever died in your house? Is this the first time this has happened or have you heard multiple strange noises in your house? I have had experiences as well, not in my house but I do paranormal investigation as a hobby on occasions I'm amateur though not professional. I've got strange photos of ghost's as well. And I just recently got an EVP (Electromagnetic Voice Phenomenon Recorder) uses a high frequency system that allows you to hear a ghost talk, although I haven't gotten the chance to test it out. And if you say you hear noises, do you hear em at the same time every night? Cause if you do it could be just a ricidual (I don't think that's spelled correctly) but from what I've gathered that means the ghost can't see you, and doesn't even know you're there. But you can see it or hear it kinda like the tv you can see them but they can't see you. But if the ghost interacts with you, like throw things or such then it could be a worse situation. People if you have ghosts that throw things at you I'd suggest you get your house blessed for it could be a poltergeist or negative presence of some sort. But if it's a relative then don't worry about it, they aren't gonna hurt you. They're just checking on you, but of course yall know that.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya two people have died in the house, my uncle and great grama. But the foot was WAY bigger then theres, my great grama had tiny feet and my uncle didnt have big feet either. The foot was over 12 inches long!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy crap that's a big @$$ foot! Uhm... If it happens again I'd say get some ghost investigators out there. That depends on the cost and such though cause I'm sure it's expensive. Or just set up a camera at night and see what you see. A tape recorder as well. You'd be surprised of what you could catch.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would be afraid to look at the tape lol. nothing creepy has happened since, so i think im going to just leave it be, i dont want to make mad lol.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah that sounds like a good idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ReiningGirl - there are 3 types of "haunts". As Sylvia Browne states in her lectures and books....

1) Haunted Areas = those are Spirits, who do not know that they are even dead. The light did not come for them. They have no clue, so they go on, day in and day out doing what they normally did without even realizing anything is "not right". 

Take Gettysburg for one place. Many men died quickly. Gun shot to the head, to the heart, they are dead - but do not realize that they are dead. They stay there, because they are stuck, but they continue on fighting because they have no idea what happened. To them, the war is still going on, to us - we know it's 2010. 

Most of the time it is the land that is haunted, not the house. So many times old buildings have been destroyed and new one's rebuilt over the land where the previous stood - with having 'hauntings' still continue in the new buildings - whether they be businesses, schools, city hall, or homesteads, etc, etc - the list goes on.

With these particular "haunts" you have to let them know that they are dead, and to go to the light. Should be left to those who are experienced with this.

Have you ever seen "The Others" with Nicole Kidman? Sylvia says it is alot like that...where they do not know that they are dead, and think that the "living" are the "ghosts".

You have to let them know that they have crossed over, and must go home.

2) Spiritual - these are those who have died, and did cross over to the light. They know they are dead, but they come back to visit, to inspect, to say hi, to help or what have you. 

Sometimes I can smell Lavendar, and that's when I know my Grandmother on my Mothers side, has come to say hi. Her favorite perfume was Lavendar and she wore it all the time. She would come to visit. So when I smell her perfume I say "HI" to her.

3) Residual - these are where the person(s) are gone and crossed over, but they left their imprint somewhere. So whether it be the last moments before they crossed over, or it be something that was very "big" to them in their opinoin - they've left their imprint there. 

So for example, lets go to an apartment building. An abandoned apartment, still has activity in it. It is where a Woman committed suicide. Residents can hear a radio playing out of nowhere, you can hear it loudly, playing some 1040's music. Then you hear crying, and sobbing, and then you hear a gun shot...and then nothing. It is all quiet. Then, again, the next day at the same time, you hear the same thing play out again....and again....and again...and again......

That is residual energy. She's not there anymore, but her imprint is. 

Of course - every single case is unique and has its' own story and its' own reasonings and own history. So - if you try to find out "who" is still wandering around your land, and leaving foot prints on your couch, you can investigate and find out who they are. Maybe you can help them, understand that they have crossed over and maybe you can help them go to the light - or, maybe it was someone just coming down for a visit, saying "Look, I was here".

You never know, until you take that step.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

MIE - I love your stories. 

I used to go to a horse camp every summer and on thursday nights they would tell spooky stories about the farm - it was a huge, very old farm. Anyways when I was... 12 (I think) I had been going to the camp for quite a few years and so I knew the stories but I went to the campfire anyways to play along and watch the younger kids get freaked out. One of the stories was about a ghost rider and horse that would ride through the camp and up past the barn, up the hill (can't remember the entire story, unfortunately). Anyways, this year the counsellors decided it would be fun to dress one of them up in a big white sheet and ride one of the horses through the camp and up to the barn just after this story ended. They galloped past the campfire and started heading towards the barn (freaking a lot of little kids out, lol) and they were just about to pass the bathrooms (on the campfire-side of the building where the bathrooms were) when out of nowhere a big white flash came from the other side of the bathroom building, spooking the horse and counsellor who fell off the horse revealing that she was just wearing a sheet. I remember it clear as day - the white flash that had appeared on the other side of the bathrooms quickly galloped up past the barn and all the way up the hill past the barn... 

Another quick story - the house we live in now was previously owned by a very old lady who died shortly before we bought the house. She didn't die in the house, but in the hospital so we didn't think it would be very creepy to live here. Before we moved in her kids cleaned out the entire house, and then we spent a couple of months (while we still had possession of our old house) making sure they had cleaned everything and re-painting, etc. Shortly after we moved in completely, we found a picture sitting on the counter of the old lady standing in front of our new house.. I guess she wanted to remind us of who's house it really is! We haven't seen/heard any of her since though.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW Carleen! Great stories! The last one gave me chills!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Had something sort of creepy happen to me this morning. May have something to do with Anne (the old lady in my previous story). I was sitting on the couch watching TV with my dog when I decided to go upstairs and get dressed to go out. So I come back down expecting to see my dog still laying there but he's gone. So I look in all his usual spots but he's nowhere. Finally I find him in our laundry room staring at the door that leads out to the garage and he's wagging his tail. I figured he had maybe heard me getting ready and had decided that he wanted to go for a ride... when I went out into the garage my car door was wide open. Both garage doors were closed/locked and nothing missing, and I really don't think I left it open last night whenI got home!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ohh, I love hearing these. Makes me feel like I'm not alone. On my mother's side, we're all particularly sensitive to such things.

My Mum and sister see spirits in one form or another, I see them too but not as frequently. My mum also has deceased people communicating with her through dreams. My sister is extremly sensitive to emotions, but that is really hard to explain. I can see little orbs of light around people, sort of like an aura. The little balls of light are emotions to me. When I walk into a room, I can tell if someones sad or excited. But its also really difficult, because if a whole group of people are sad it brings me down.

I have wayy too many stories about ghosts, dreams that have come true etc but its good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Fun thread! I love reading all of these.

Lemme tell you a little about the yard i work my horses on:

Well, for one there's one corner of the arena that ALL the horses spook in, even the super-quiet ones. They get used to it, but when you first bring a horse in here they're all super scared of this one area. The school is alongside a sort of walled garden and in this particular corner there's a gate in the wall so you can see through to the garden from the arena. One day my instructor saw a man walking along the path in the garden in a dark coat, she assumed it was the gardener. Later she saw the gardener and he was wearing a BRIGHT YELLOW coat. She asked him why he had changed it and of course he hadn't. In fact, he had been on a completely different area of land all together, nowhere near the garden. Another girl who rides on the yard says she sees a man out of the corner of her eye when she's riding past that corner all the time. 

In the tack room, a smiley face has been scratched into the brick. It wasn't always there, it appeared in the time that my instructor has lived on the yard. The thing is, it's really deep into the brick, and they aren't soft. It would have taken a good couple of hours of constant scratching to do. The room has always been kept locked, and is only even open when there's someone there to supervise, and no one's seen a thing.

On yard there's a flat built above two stables. As you come round the corner to it a lot of people (including myself) have sworn that for a split second they saw a pony in one of the stables. They have also had a horse put down in one of the stables, and apparently sometimes you can hear his hooves in his stall from the flat above. The flat itself is pretty creepy. Apparently in one of the bedrooms, people have seen an old man in a chair in the corner. Also a lot of people say that if you leave the kitchen door closed, you can hear running footsteps and children giggling inside, but it all stops when you open the door. I myslef have seen the radio turn itself on in there. I once stayed the night there to dog-sit, and the dog in question would growl at one spot in the hallway. The room i slept in was FREEZING and in the middle of the night, the dog ran FULL STEAM into the room and started barking and growling at the corner. I was freaked. I've also knocked on the door and heard the dog barking and a voice telling him to calm down and be quiet, only to find out later that no one was home!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was on a paranormal hunt one night a few weeks ago at an Old old cemetery, and this cat runs by us and at this one tombstone it looks and it spooks and runs away from it in a hurry. We didn't see anything that could've spooked it like that. Anybody here interested in this, just go to a public cemetery, it's very interesting and fun, but be very respectful if you wanna try to talk to em, no harsh words or anything. Just what's your name how are you and such like that. But talking to em works better with an EVP and I just got one recently so I'm looking forward to trying it out. I'd like to go to a haunted house or area other than cemetery but I don't know where I can other than a cemetery where I wouldn't be trespassing, I guess I could always ask for permission. And always go with someone, don't go alone. And take pictures! And always say a prayer when you leave. Well that's recommended anyway.


----------



## ella (Oct 17, 2010)

you sure you have not got a homeless guy living in your cupboard lol


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel like adding my piece to this 
My house is pretty old but by no means 'ancient' and when we moved in we built two additions, one on each end. I'd always had my bedroom in one of the additions (my sister and I swapped rooms a lot, lol) but last year my parents re-did the office in the original part of the house. About two weeks before moving in I started having HORRIBLE nightmares about creepy things that would happen in the room and I'd get super nervous just walking by the door- but we'd put TONNES of effort making it awesome so I moved in anyway. All is good but sometimes I hear things in the walls- scraping, scratching, etc. and I start to feel super nervous and get the weird dreams again... I have a feeling tonight is going to be a couch night after this thread!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm extremely sensitive to energies, spirits and ghosts. My mom has a full binder of my child hood experiences she used to write down as I told them to her just so she could follow them through out the years. 

Now I don't see as many spirits as I did when I was a lot younger but I'm constantly feeling them. We have at least one in the house my boyfriend and I live in now. 
We moved in a bit over 2 years ago and it's a new house. My parents had decided to build on one of their properties so they knocked the house down. Originally we were going to shell the original house and build from the inside out but the age of the house and the structural condition decided differently. Anywho, the original house was a state sale and had been maintained by the family but not lived in for I think 15 years or so? I decided to start moving boxes into the kitchen since we were going to try to keep that part. I brought Orion one of my great danes with me. I hadn't felt anything or noticed anything at all until I started moving boxes in. He ran into all the rooms just barking like crazy, he ran up stairs barking and finally ran out the door barking. A little weird but not crazy for him at the time. I continued unloading boxes into the kitchen and when upstairs to make sure everything was closed, doors windows and all that. As I got to the top stair case I got short of breath, my face flushed and I was light headed. I heard felt a thickness in front of me and heard a hot whisper like someone exhaling right into my ear. I went back downstairs and went to hit the lights off. The panel was by the basement door. I had to open it, not sure why but I did and I was blasted by hot stale air. That made my hair stand up so I said screw the lights and left. I stood outside while I called my mom and as I was telling her we needed someone over there to clear the house pronto I saw a faded figure of an old woman in the top bedroom peak through the window. 

Turns out the last owner had a heart attack and died up there. Her husband had died in a nursing home. There was a energy pool of just stuck energies in the basement which is what blasted me because I released it and the clairvoyant said there was "the stench of fear" in the hall closet most likely from someone possibly being locked in there. 

In demolition of the house we found a couple hidden rooms, gun closets, and a whole network of under floor structural crawl spaces. not sure what went on here before we were here. 

Now once in a while a sink will turn on, the channels on the tv will change to the VCR blue screen for Xbox, the dogs will bark at the stairs and we hear someone walking from the spare bedroom upstairs to the dogs crate room upstairs. Sometimes it's full adult footsteps and sometimes it's little pitter patter steps like a child. 



Here's one more. 
When I was in second grade I would always tell my mom about my friend Maddy. She had blond hair, blue eyes, just like me. She liked everything I liked, the same food, same color. I only saw her at recess and she liked to play chase and play on the swings.

I remember I kept trying to invite her to come over after school and play or come meet the ponies I took lessons on and she kept saying her mom wouldn't let her. What I didn't notice at the time or just didn't connect at the time was I ONLY saw her at recess and in the little school I was at with two second grade classes smooshed into one room she should have been in my class. 

My mom asked my teacher about her during a parent teacher conference and I guess she brought up how much I talked about this little girl. My teacher said there wasn't a Maddy in the second grade or in the population of the little school. She said she thought I had an imaginary friend, I'd sit on the swing alone and talk to myself (I was talking to Maddy) or run around the playground trying to find my imaginary friend (Maddy). 
My mom being familiar with this stuff I remember distinctly asking me after school one day if Maddy was my imaginary friend. I said no she's my friend and my mom got quiet and held me and said "Ellie is Maddy alive?". I never saw Maddy during recess after that so I never really got to ask but I think I know the answer.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh Drafts4Ever i had to just go and hug my best friend to make sure she was alive! Her name is Maddy she has blonde hair and very blue eyes, I freaked!! lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! That's creepy!!!! I hope she's not a second grader. I was thinking of Maddy the other day actually. I was wondering if I went back and sat on the swings if I'd see her again. Haven't had the time to go over to the school though.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

she is in year 8 (like me) pheewf!! Gosh i had a bit of a melt down! How long was your maddy's hair? my friend her hair is just above her hip..

P.S. she _is_ alive!! woo


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it was just to her shoulders
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not saying creepy stuff can't happen but there is no such thing as ghosts!!!! I put stuff places all the time next thing I know its in a diff spot! I am home alone right now and I am hearing thumps all around me but it's just my house it is very old!...reining girl I have a couch just like yours and I have made stuff by accident. I'm positive you made it. Now when something is moved like a tv clear across the room....I'd say someone was trying to break in you house. That happened with my sister. Besides even if it was a ghost (not!) they can't leave stuff! The don't have weight! simpl as that!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus, just because you want to _believe_ there aren't such things as ghosts, spirits, entities, etc. doesn't make them not real.

I've had many experiences over the years that can't be explained away. I for one believe wholeheartedly in spiritual entities.

Do you seriously believe this one plane of existence is all there is? That's rather narrow minded, don't you think?

To quote Shakespeare: _'There are more things in heaven and earth than are dreamt of in your philosophy.'_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

what do you mean...I dont want? I don't get that. No one can_ prove _they are real. Spirits/ghosts can leave there mark!
I'm not being narrow-minded I'm just a little frustrated with people saying "there are ghosts" when no one can prove it!
I've had...unexplainable experiences just like everyone else but that doesn't automatically make it ghosts.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

i meant to say spirits and ghosts CAN'T leave their mark


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure they can. Ever hear of poltergeists? They can even move objects around. I've seen it happen.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

what?!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I've personally seen it, not heard about it from a friend's cousin's grandniece's daughter. One on one experience.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ok whatever I'm sorry but I am almost positive ghosts don't exist. I'm not gona say "it was the wind" or "just a conisidence" but I don't believe things right off the bat I have to see it. I will never see something moving without no one touching it, it doesn't exist


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> I will never see something moving without no one touching it, it doesn't exist.


And I'm saying it _does_ exist, based on personal experience.

Just because _you_ haven't experienced it, doesn't mean it isn't so. It just means it hasn't touched _your_ life. Yet.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ok YOUR experience not mine. But you can't nessacarily prove it either based on your word no offense.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

And you can't _disprove_ it, based on your nonexperience. :wink:


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

true but I'm tired of everyone saying ghosts exist with no proof besides "I saw it" people need more than personal experience and a footprint that could have been made by themselves on accident x]


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

You need to be careful about these things. The greatest lie the devil ever told, was that he doesnt exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you believe in God, Gus? If you do, why? He can't be seen, never moves anything around, and only seems to speak through other people.

The things I've seen were witnessed by more people than just me. 

You sound like Doubting Thomas, the Disciple. Until _I_ see it, it didn't happen.

Open your mind instead of entrenching yourself and denying that things like this can and do exist.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

As a matter of fact speed racer I do believe in God. You're not afraid to say you believe in ghost,and i'm not afraid to say I believe in God. You have never seen a ghost, and many people say God doesn't exist. Some say they seen him or they were talking to him. I admitt I've never seeen Him here on Earth but I have seen him in my dreams. Probably thinking, "its fony" well go ahead. But I have proof God, and the miracles he did/does are real. You have none. I say its fine you believe in ghosts we all have something to belive. But we have to pictures of ghosts no flat out proof. God it's different......I don't how to explain that I feel God is with me 24/7 but i can explain He is real along with the miracales He did


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay so uhm ever thought about souls that don't cross over. Maybe someone doesn't want to go to hell so he just doesn't cross over. Or unfinished business. Or maybe a dead relative checking in on you from time to time. I mean I don't care that people don't believe in ghosts, but what I freaking hate the most is when people say it's your mind or all a dream. Reality isn't a dream. I know it's real because I *HAVE* seen them. I saw my grandpa right in front of me six years after he died. Explain that. And Gus, I believe in God as well, but how are you to say that the miracles were from "God", how do you know it isn't some strange coincidence?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> As a matter of fact speed racer I do believe in God. You're not afraid to say you believe in ghost,and i'm not afraid to say I believe in God. You have never seen a ghost, and many people say God doesn't exist. Some say they seen him or they were talking to him. I admitt I've never seeen Him here on Earth but I have seen him in my dreams. Probably thinking, "its fony" well go ahead. But I have proof God, and the miracles he did/does are real. You have none. I say its fine you believe in ghosts we all have something to belive. But we have to pictures of ghosts no flat out proof. God it's different......I don't how to explain that I feel God is with me 24/7 but i can explain He is real along with the miracales He did


By your own argument, you can't PROVE God exists, because it's only by your own personal experiences that you believe. So how is that any different than my personal experiences with the spiritual realm?

I HAVE seen spirits, that's what _you _don't seem to understand. Just because you believe in your narrow little world view that I couldn't have seen any, doesn't make it so.

We don't have any pictures of God either, but people believe. 

Seeing something in dreams is just that,_ dreams_. If and when you see God while you're awake, as I have seen spirits, _then_ maybe you'll have an argument to prove His existence. Of course, unless you take a picture of Him and can give me concrete, proof positive, not just your _personal experience_, it's nothing more than hearsay and completely invalid, based on your own argument.

You have no more proof than I do, but somehow YOUR experiences are more real than mine? Your argument is flawed and specious, child.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't have a choice is what I believe You either go to hell or heaven and you only go to heaven if you have God's love and accept HIm. I've seen my gma too...but not on Earth. It was in my dream but....I felt her warmth her voice her hug IFELT IT ALL! THat doesn't mean it was a ghost. I just thought of her. 
NOw about those miracles....
1. hey have found sea shells and starfish fossils on mountains....you call that a considence....
I haz more


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

speed racer-HE IS REAL AND THERE IS PROOF! 
Sea shells and starfish have been found on the tip of mountains! They got there by the flood a long time ago. Or what? You think someone threw them up there along ttime ago?????? interesting

They have found peices of Noahs ark and peices of the cross sure it could be regular wood but it has been tested and....in is fromtimes no one on earth has seen!

Your everyday miracle......those are just considences???

A man...several years ago was shot directly in the head and lived....thats a conscidence? Or God saved him.

I have a friend that has heart problems and it was so bad he wasn't supposed to live....yet he did?? conisidence I think not


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> You don't have a choice is what I believe You either go to hell or heaven and you only go to heaven if you have God's love and accept HIm. I've seen my gma too...but not on Earth. It was in my dream but....I felt her warmth her voice her hug IFELT IT ALL! THat doesn't mean it was a ghost. I just thought of her.
> NOw about those miracles....
> 1. hey have found sea shells and starfish fossils on mountains....you call that a considence....
> I haz more


Sea shells and starfish fossils on the mountain are explainable. Mountains get slightly (so slightly that it's on noticable) higher each year due to shifting and all that such the earth does, Just think millions of years ago that mountain area might have been under water. And there weren't mountains there at all then. and the fossils got carried up with the sloooowwlly rising mountains. 

And your grandma experience was a dream. My grandpa experience wasn't. I was wide awake feeding the cats at my grandpa's old house and I was getting the mail.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> They have found sea shells and starfish fossils on mountains.


Every place that is solid ground was once under water. That's no more a miracle than finding a dead fish halfway up the beach.

Seriously, what are they teaching you children in school these days?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Every place that is solid ground was once under water. That's no more a miracle than finding a dead fish halfway up the beach.
> 
> Seriously, what are they teaching you children in school these days?


Agreed!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

katesrider011-There isn't millions of years ago! The earth isn't that old! mountains can't grow up! Mt. Everest would be much taller yet it remains. Can't you think....stuff beyond our imagination has happend?
-flood
-crucifiction
extremely strong men
jesus?
If people will come out of their comfort shell to listen to others.... Jesus is real I'm never gonna deny that and I believe what happpened that we didn't see was real. Now that doesn't go with ghosts......people don't know what they are talking about when it comes to ghosts..


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

speed racer- Excuse me?! What are you talking about?!?!?!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> They have found peices of Noahs ark and peices of the cross sure it could be regular wood but it has been tested and....in is fromtimes no one on earth has seen!


No, they haven't. Those supposed relics were outed as frauds. You need to keep up on your research.

There are billions of years unaccounted for in the record of our Earth, before humankind showed up. So of _course_ there are 'times that no one on earth has seen'.



Gus said:


> A man...several years ago was shot directly in the head and lived....thats a conscidence? Or God saved him.


Lots of people get shot in the head and live. Even atheists. It depends on the trajectory and angle of the bullet, and how much damage it does.



Gus said:


> I have a friend that has heart problems and it was so bad he wasn't supposed to live....yet he did?? conisidence I think not


Many people have heart problems. With the advance in modern medicine, many people who would have died years ago can be kept alive and have a decent quality of life.

P.S.--The word you're looking for is _coincidence. _And I have a feeling you don't know the actual meaning of the word, or you wouldn't be using it in this particular context.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Gus, all the reason why you're saying ghosts/spirits/etc aren't proven fact CAN be applied to God. What you see as proof God exists isn't necessarily seen as proof to someone else. It's the EXACT same reasoning YOU are using against the people on this thread who believe and have proof that ghosts exist.

For the record, I believe in God and ghosts. I've had several experiences that are proof enough in my eyes.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I said it was unoticable, like as in mountains get taller each year by less than a millimeter, who's gonna notice that? I've been out of my comfort zone for years. I never said I didn't believe in Jesus. And from what I've heard the earth has been here for 4 billion years, right?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And like the getting shot, I'll put another example. A dude gets shot and the bullet misses his lung or heart by inches, that's called the shooter didn't aim quite right and happened to shoot him at a good spot


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Mountains grow by movement of the techtonic plates. They also shrink through erosion (wind, water, etc).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> If people will come out of their comfort shell to listen to others.


BAAHAAHAA! That is completely hysterically ironic coming from you!!! :rofl:

You're so narrow minded it's ridiculous!



Gus said:


> Now that doesn't go with ghosts......people don't know what they are talking about when it comes to ghosts..


_You're_ the one who needs to let go of your hysterical, preconceived notions.

_You're_ the one who needs to come out of your comfort zone and listen to others.

You're just as I suspected; a fanatical religious nut who spews hatred, disbelief, and hysteria when your particular beliefs are challenged.

For the record, I do believe in God. I also believe in the spirit world. The two aren't opposites. In fact, they dovetail quite nicely.

It's people like you that have almost made me ashamed to admit I'm a Christian, because of your ignorant, narrow minded, hateful bigotry.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

speed racer- you can't prove the earth is amillion-billion years old

i should have made myself more clear. The man who got shot in the head said he went to hell but a hand reached out to him and brought him back to earth. bottom line-he didn't belive know he does. He wwasn't killed for no reason, he was killed and brought back to tell others. I don't care about the angle of the bullet, I care.....well you wouldn't understand.

Now my friend....that was over 14 years ago. He was extremely close to dying i don't believe it was technology...I believe God wanted him here for a reason.

MN TIgerstripes- people refuse to look at the evidence! The "proof" of ghosts theres something always fake! People don't need to love God but they do need to know what is right and wrong. I think this whole arguement shows what I believe....

Now I'm done...its clear you don't wanna listen to me
So i'm done here nice chatting with you all but i'm soooo out


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

How is my mother seeing her mother's ghost sitting across from her at a restaruant fake? My mom isn't a liar, has good eyesight, she doesn't do drugs, and it was daylight in a well-lit restaraunt.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> Now I'm done...its clear you don't wanna listen to me
> So i'm done here nice chatting with you all but i'm soooo out


Kinda hilarious, you're the one not listening and now your leaving. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gus said:


> speed racer- you can't prove the earth is amillion-billion years old.


Actually, scientists already _have_ proven it. It's not just a theory or a belief. And it's not a million-billion; it's more along the lines of 4 billion years, give or take a few millenia.

Yet another one of your preconceived notions shot down. By _science_, no less!

I also believe in evolution. GASP!!! Guess I'm _really_ going to hell now, huh?

But wait, I believe in God too, so maybe that cancels out my hellbound trip? 

I find that evolution and a divine deity also dovetail. But that's just me and my beliefs; I can't _prove_ anything.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And to add I've bought a fossil that is 100 million years old, that's millions of years, Dur duh dur


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Gus said:


> speed racer- you can't prove the earth is amillion-billion years old


Oh my Baldur, Freyr, Óðinn and Þór...
Age of the Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A little bedtime reading for you. While Speed Racer may not be able to prove the age of the earth single handidly, scientists pretty much have.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, that Justin Cowboy Boot fossil with the foot still in it is Millions of years old XD. Oh, and I'm sure those trees with several different layers of fossil lived for Millions of years while the fossil worked its way to the top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Wow. I honestly cannot believe some of the things that you said Gus. Mountais can't move. Techtonic plates are shifting by milimeters every year. multiply that by a couple billion and you have a mountain!! YAY SCIENCE!!!! How on earth do you explain away an earthquake? 

Speed and I have similar views on evolution and religion. I think that they go hand in hand. 

You believe in God right? Then you must believe in the devil. Then also you must belive in demons? Angels? Tell me that those are not souls that no longer inhabit this world? AKA ghosts. 

The Father, the Son, and the Holy GHOST????????????

Plain as day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, this has been rather amusing. I, like many others, have had too many personal experiences to not believe. I like to keep an open mind regarding things of this nature and even things that I haven't personally seen, I am open enough to say that it is possible. Aliens?? Never seen a UFO or been abducted but I believe they're possible because there are trillions of stars out there and even more planets, it would be foolish to think that our measly little planet is the only one with life.

Ghosts? Absolutely. I'll never forget the old Native American Shaman that spent almost an entire night standing in my doorway when I was a kid. All the moved objects that I noticed over the years, the weird feelings and cold spots.

BTW: carbon dating puts some discovered dinosaur bones at 160 million years old so yes, it has been proven that the earth is millions of years old. Unless, of course, all the scientists of the world are involved in some conspiracy.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

smrobs. I think your right. It's a conspiracy!!! I think the kitties are in on it too........


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kittehs are always in on conspiracies. 

First they get all the scientists on their side to post lies about the age of the Earth, solar system and universe, which will discombobulate the populace.

Whilst people are milling about, rending their garments and pouring ashes on their heads, the kittehs will release the storm troopers, consisting of goats and chickens.

It won't take much time for world domination to occur after that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:

Gotta love it.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Fossil dating is inaccurate. They claim it takes millions of years for an object to fossil. But a worker in TX found a cowboys leg, fossild in a 1950 M. L. Leddy boot, soft tissue intact, completely unharmed(except it was chopped of the rest of the cowboy) in a stream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mummification and calcification aren't fossilization, Grey Ray.

I doubt anyone claimed the 'fossilized' foot and boot were millions of years old.

The Earth, solar system and universe have been radiograph dated. That has nothing to do with fossils. Those are another set of phenomena entirely.

Really, y'all need to watch the Science Channel and NatGeo occasionally. It also wouldn't hurt to pick up and read something other than the Twilight series of books.

Found several articles concerning the 'Limestone Cowboy' claim about the fossilized foot and boot. It's been refuted.

http://www.bible.ca/tracks/rapid-fossils-rapid-petrifaction.htm

http://paleo.cc/paluxy/boot.htm


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh God, I hate Twilight! I only read the last book, never again!

It's not mummified, the leg is a fossil. Rock. Same with the hard hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, the leg bones _aren't_ fossilized. 

Please read for context, and don't just take some crackpot's word as gospel truth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Fossilization happens when the bone or tissue is slowly replaced by the minerals of the surrounding area. A human leg could petrify in a matter of years depending on the climate and area where it was left. I guess we just need to decide which website to believe regarding the cowboy boot.
Limestone Cowboy Boot

As for dating fossils and such, yeah, they might not be able to tell you the date the dinosaur died, but they can tell the difference between something that is 1,000 years old compared to something that is 1 million years old.

I am a long way from an expert, but I did take some physical science in school where we talked about these things.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

True, smrobs.

Dating of fossils can give us a _range_ of time. It can't pinpoint the_ exact _date, but it is accurate to within a certain number of years.

I imagine as more scientific advances are made, timelines will be even more narrowed down than they are now.

So regardless of whether or not the leg bones are actually fossilized, is a moot point. They've been _dated_ correctly as belonging to the 20th century.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys all have interesting points of view. I'm writing an essay in philosophy (well, not really, I just want to write it =P) and I think I'm going to end up posting it on this forum for your guys' opinions on it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah, SR, I wasn't directing anything I wrote at you, I was just making a statement . I am actually looking forward to some more advancements being made, it would be interesting to learn just exactly how old some of these things are.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am digging trying to find my spooky picture.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, you actually have a picture, Cori? C'mon, c'mon! 

Smrobs, I knew you were just making a general statement. Trust me, I'm all for accuracy in reporting, and if I've said something incorrectly or am not as clear as I should be, I expect someone to step in. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so heres the story. This is a picture of me and some friends on halloween. While there is a light fixture behind me, it was OFF all night.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Half yo face is missin' there, gal! :shock:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Now for futher explanation. I have been told by several psychics-clarvoiant-seer types that I am almost constantly surrounded by what has been described as a small herd of people. In their opinion, I attract positive energy...(go ahead...laugh it up!) When I went to see Angel 2 Ladies I was asked to step outside because there were too many people in the room. It was just me. When asking my friend who has the gift...she told me the exact same thing. In her opinion, one of my 'followers' got caught in the photo...over my face. No wonder I am flipping clautrophobic!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I know your mother and brother have visited you, so I'm not surprised you have a pack of spirits around you. I can truthfully see why you'd attract positive energy.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my god gus i really dont give a flying sack of horse sh!t if you dont believe in ghosts, i KNOW what I SAW and i KNOW I DID NOT leave that there. ghost's sprit's whatever you want to call them, can do and leave anything they want to leave. why do you even continue to post on this if you dont believe in them?? makes no since, that would be like me going to thread (who loves arabs) and saying i despise them. Anyways, some creepy stories on here, jeesh. and corinowalk, that creepy....


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, i just read twelve pages.... it was probably the most interesting twelve pages ive ever read xD 
agruementative people (please, no one take that offensivly) always make for an arguement that will never get anywhere. have guses points were against her. lol the closest ive gotten to a ghost is watching paranormal activity... eek! that actually scared me so badly!!!!! i hope i attract good spirits.... maybe i do, maybe thats why im always in a good mood and never actually feel alone. lol, i wish those spirits were riders, then they could whisper in my ear when i was riding in a show and tell me what to do...... lol is there a rule saying you cant use ghosts in competition?

i was scared in some of those ghost stories!!!! do you guys think most ghosts want to hurt us?because, really, ghosts are dead people, so how many dead bad people can still be hanging around?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont think ALL want to hurt us, i think most of them just want us to know that there still here. I use to watch a show called A Haunting, and holly crap. some of those stories freaked me out! some of those ghosts are just donw right evil.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really don't think there are many at all that really want to hurt us. Mostly, they either just go about their merry way or try to communicate in their own way. People get freaked out because of the whole "OMG, it's a ghost, it must want to hurt me!" thing that the movies always pick on. Some of them are malevolent, sure, but I am not sure why. I don't know if it is because that's how they were when they were living, or if something happened to them either when they died or after to make them angry, or if they are even spirits at all and not demons or something similar. There is so much about the supernatural that I don't know and most of what I find when I do searches on the internet is written by fanatical kooks who wouldn't know their own butt from a hole in the ground.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I've never had a bad feeling about my 'pack'. I have however felt a warm hand on my shoulder when I needed it. I believe in God. I struggle with my faith daily. My pack is on the side of my faith...not against it.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I absolutely believe there is a paranormal world that most of us are oblivious of until it touches us. I don't think all the things that go bump in the night are supernatural, but some certainly are. I would rather believe until proven wrong than not believe, and get blown out of my socks when I find out otherwise.

I suggest watching the movie the Entity for those who don't believe in the paranormal. It was based on a true case of a violent poltergeist (actually 3) that attacked this poor woman multiple times. A very large team of scientists investigated her case and found it to be legitimate. Here is an overview of her haunting. Scary stuff.
“The Entity” haunting: The true story of Doris Bither | Ghost Theory

And even though Amityville was proved to be a hoax, there is always the Bell Witch, which spawned the movie, "An American Haunting"
http://www.bellwitch.org/story.htm

Of course, I don't believe they are all "out to get us", I just think the more malevolent occurrences are the ones who will pick up press. No one wants to hear about the good ghostie down the block. Even though there are more of them than the bad, I would think.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Cori, holy wheres your face! That is alot of light. It looks like someone bleached that spot in the photo or something, creapy! I guess they didnt want to share your good looks...

I do have to say this, you guys are easy to talk to. Even in a disagreement. The other forum I am on, unless I am agreeing with them, a certain older member(who is also a mod) will delete all my posts, and tells me to be "less caustic"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

MIEventer your story scared me lol i wont be sleeping tonight  ill deff read the rest tomrorrow


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow this thread blew up today!

Cori - love your story about your "pack", very interesting!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

^ i know!!! lol. it was staying at 5 pages then i go to check on it today and suddenly its 13 pages!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> I do have to say this, you guys are easy to talk to. Even in a disagreement. The other forum I am on, unless I am agreeing with them, a certain older member(who is also a mod) will delete all my posts, and tells me to be "less caustic"...


Grey, having different opinions doesn't make someone 'caustic' or even disagreeable. It just means we don't agree on certain things.

I like to hear other sides and opinions, because they present things in a different light and I might learn something. We all have something to learn from each other, even if it is just with whom _not_ to bring up certain topics. :wink:

I do find it hard to fathom that someone who professes to believe in God would so readily dismiss the spiritual realm. God, angels, demons, and spirits are _all_ are mentioned in the Bible.

I've never thought that science and religion were polar opposites. I often watch scientific astronomy programs and think, "Look at all the wondrous things God has created."


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

This is an interesting thread...

While I enjoy scary movies (Paranormal Activities was a great one that kept me up for a while!) I don't believe in ghosts or spirits or things like that. There are definitely things that are unexplained, but I'm sure the reason behind these mysteries is alot more boring than "there are ghosts".

I think people look at things they don't understand and make assumptions. A good example of this is even in this thread. A poster says there are seashells on the top of mountain and doesn't know why, so the assumption is they were placed there by God. But scientists prove that the earth is constantly changing, and that land that was once underwater can be a mountain now. The remains of something that once lived could make its way to the top of a mountain. It's explained, and it makes perfect sense.

I read an article not too long ago about the science behind "strange feelings". It refers to the feeling that many people have mentioned of terror, or forboding, or general uneasyness. It's caused by vibrations. Something about a specifc measure of vibrations causes people and animals to feel that way. It isn't something that people can hear either. I will have to find the actual article when I'm not at work to be more exact.

There is also something in the brain that will make images you create in there seem to appear in real life. Sometimes it happens when you're just waking up from a dream, so whatever you saw in your dream seems to be real in front of you.

There's also a reason behind the paralysis that some people blame on demons or ghosts. I am referring to when your whole body locks up and you can't move. 

I know this doesn't sound very scientific, but I can't look up actual terms/studies since I am at work. 

My point is basically that yes, alot of things are unexplained, and doesn't seem to make sense. But I am certain that there is some science that will make whatever it is people experience make sense. I will admit that I haven't had anything truly scary happen to me. One time, I though I saw my dead friend walk past my door the night he died, but I suspect it was a trick of my eyes/mind. I don't know that I can entirely trust my eyes! But perhaps if my couch ended up across the room, or if something scratched up my property, I might think there's some invisible person that has nothing better to do than annoy me. Actually, my first thought would be that someone tried to rob me, or that there was an earthquake, so maybe that's not a good example.

I have enjoyed everyone's stories. While I may not believe in ghosts, the stories are very entertaining!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

ptvintage said:


> My point is basically that yes, alot of things are unexplained, and doesn't seem to make sense. But I am certain that there is some science that will make whatever it is people experience make sense. I will admit that I haven't had anything truly scary happen to me. One time, I though I saw my dead friend walk past my door the night he died, but I suspect it was a trick of my eyes/mind. I don't know that I can entirely trust my eyes! But perhaps if my couch ended up across the room, or if something scratched up my property, I might think there's some invisible person that has nothing better to do than annoy me. Actually, my first thought would be that someone tried to rob me, or that there was an earthquake, so maybe that's not a good example.
> 
> I have enjoyed everyone's stories. While I may not believe in ghosts, the stories are very entertaining!



I wouldn't say seeing a friend soon after he/she died as my mind playing tricks on me. That's happened with me and I know it wasn't my mind playing with me. Maybe the friend was saying his/her last goodbye to you. But I'm not trying to start an argument. Your opinion on this was well thought out from what I saw. And an earthquake you couldn't feel, but moves your couch across the room seems a bit far fetched though


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ptv, I've seen things move when they shouldn't. No one (alive) to move them, and there wasn't a breeze or an earthquake.

I've watched a stall door open and close by itself, and then heard footsteps as if someone was walking away. This was during the day, in bright sunlight. All the horses were out, and I was cleaning stalls in the barn.

Same barn, different time. I was watering the horses, and felt something tug on the hose. I figured I'd caught it on something. When I turned around to look, the hose was bent at a particular spot, hovering over the ground, as if someone was hanging onto it and being mischievous. 

I have a lot of stories like these. Some of the things I experienced were witnessed by others, while some occurred when I was by myself.

I really don't have a problem if other people who have never seen things like this don't believe. I'm fairly logical and I love science. I never sought out paranormal experiences, nor did I give them much thought until they started happening around me.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Ptv, I've seen things move when they shouldn't. No one (alive) to move them, and there wasn't a breeze or an earthquake.
> 
> I've watched a stall door open and close by itself, and then heard footsteps as if someone was walking away. This was during the day, in bright sunlight. All the horses were out, and I was cleaning stalls in the barn.
> 
> ...


I've had similar experiences. I was playing a video game with my cousin in his 120 year old house and we heard footsteps go in front of us. We played it off at first but they kept going then we heard the door start rattling like someone trying open the door, but couldn't


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are very strange SR. I have no explanation to what could have caused those things to happen. Sudden temperature change maybe?  It's hard to think of something that would logically cause those things.

I can't say they don't exist, it's just a concept that I can't really grasp. To me, it doesn't make sense that something that died would come back. I really would love to see proof one way or another. I have no idea how I could get such proof, but maybe one day!

I do think that those ghost hunter shows are the most absurd shows I've ever had the misfortune to watch. If anything, they make it seem like it's a huge hoax.



Katesrider011 said:


> I wouldn't say seeing a friend soon after he/she died as my mind playing tricks on me. That's happened with me and I know it wasn't my mind playing with me. Maybe the friend was saying his/her last goodbye to you. But I'm not trying to start an argument. Your opinion on this was well thought out from what I saw. And an earthquake you couldn't feel, but moves your couch across the room seems a bit far fetched though


Well, with my friend, I really believe it wasn't my friend, but a trick of my eyes that happened to be the same night he died. While we were good friends, I don't think I would be the first person he would visit. He was much closer to his brother, or his best friend who is still broken up about his death, or one of his two girlfriends (yes, he was a big player). My ranking in his life would be about number 9 or 10. As a side note, he was drinking and driving his motorcycle around drunk. He crashed, and his two friends that were with him abandoned him because they didn't want to get in trouble with the police. The lesson I got from that - "friends" who will drive around drunk are not friends to be counted on. Also the obvious, don't drink and drive.

But back on topic, there actually was an earthquake here a few months back (which I don't remember there ever being one here before) and I could not feel it in my condo, which my friends couldn't believe. None of my stuff moved though lol...

And thank you! I have to multitask while writing out responses, so I often feel like what I write ends up being a big confusing mess, so I'm glad it was understandable!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I haven't lost any friends as of yet *knock on wood* I don't want to jinx myself though, But I'm only 17 so... I've known kids that have kill themselves, but they weren't friends just people I would say hi to and have a small convo. with every now and then. And me I don't see suicide as a necessary escape.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> I can't say they don't exist, it's just a concept that I can't really grasp. To me, it doesn't make sense that something that died would come back.


I don't think of it as coming back. I think they never left in some cases. Something that happened in their life made them stay. Unresolved issues, a love for something, a need to do something. In other cases I think that they are in a way "coming back" but it's just to let the ones they love know that they are ok. They don't stya they just say hello. 


Have you ever seen or read The Lovely Bones?
If not, I recomend it. It's a wonderfull book and movie. And I think it does a good job capturing the spirit world.


Having a friend die is a terrible thing. I had 2 very good friends die on Oct 24th of last year. It was a terrible time for our small community. It still hurts to think of themand I do everyday. I wish I could see them one more time.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> I do think that those ghost hunter shows are the most absurd shows I've ever had the misfortune to watch. If anything, they make it seem like it's a huge hoax.


I can't watch those, either. They're all so fakey dramatic and ridiculous. :?

I also thought I caught a glimpse of my deceased gelding a week or two ago. I saw a small bay horse walk by the barn doors while I was getting the evening feeding ready.

My first thought was, "How did Mack get out of the front paddock?" But of course, he was right where I'd left him.

I hadn't been thinking about Conny at that moment, nor was I daydreaming about anything.

It was kind of strange, but I wasn't afraid, just bemused. I've seen far too many things like that over the years to get stressed out when I see one more.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've seen my dead pets as well, mostly cats though, never a horse.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My friend let her old mare out into their yard alot and the mare would get on their porch and walk around before she died. One night her dogs started barking like crazy (they do that when the horses got on the porch) and she thought that her herd had gotten out of their pasture and were moseying around the house like they do. She heard hoof steps on the concret and looked outside expecting to see one of the horses. but there was nothing. And all her other horses were in their pasture.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think that Sylvia Brown is a fraud. She says things that are so vague that they could apply to nearly everyone and then draws information out of people and repeats it back to them like a "spirit" is telling her. My wife was watching her one day and I told her that if she believed that crap our marriage was in serious trouble. I think there are alot of unexplained things of an other worldly nature but Sylvia Brown is not one of them.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> It was kind of strange, but I wasn't afraid, just bemused. I've seen far too many things like that over the years to get stressed out when I see one more.


I was going to ask you what you did when those things happened! If some of those things did happen to me, I was would probably react in the same way I do when I find an insect on me. "AHHH!!" *skip, hop, scurry away*

Lonestar 22- I have read The Lovely Bones. It's was an interesting read, but it was written by a person, not a ghost. There's no way of proving that's how life is after death. It may, or may not be how it actually is.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ptv, the first time I experienced something weird I did do the, _WTF was that?!_ routine.

I used to have an entity that followed me around and hugged me at random times, usually when I was feeling low or ill. 

I think it was my paternal grandmother, watching over me. I have no proof of course, it's just what I feel.

You can get used to experiencing entities and phenomena, believe it or not. It becomes just part of your life. A weird part, to be sure! :wink:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to hear and see my old Sheltie, Sheba. I could clearly hear her toenails on the hardwood floor, when all my other dogs were outside. And her favorite spot on the carpet in front of my fireplace always seemed a few degrees warmer than the surrounding area. Could it have been my imagination? Sure, but I don't think it was.

And there are some nights where I get the heeby-jeebies for no reason whatsoever. I've always figured it was related to spirits or something of the sort. A feeling of being watched when there was nobody around to do the watching. Not scared per-se, just a creepy feeling, like when someone stares at you too long...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw my cat Cougar a couple of times, though I haven't seen him in awhile. I've wondered if he didn't comeback as Storm, she's got a couple of odd behaviors that really remind me of him...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

creeepy...people may call me a nuttie but I believe in ghost for a reason also.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*What reason is that, Gidget ? I, myself, have not had a ghost experience. I've heard of things from friends, sites, and on this thread that i think are true. *


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,well take me serious cause my whole family experienced it and we officially believe in ghost.

When I was a child we lived in a farm house in central Illinois. A long time ago a boy died in the room beside ours. 
I always had an eery feeling about the house but loved it there. One time in the middle of the night I felt something at the end of my bed and I swear that when I looked up it was a woman...guessing in her thirty's sitting on the edge of my bed. I was terrified and made sure I covered my whole body up thinking this way she wouldn't see me. Another incident was my sister(she is my twin and we shared a room) felt something grab her. We had two bedroom doors and one we kept locked. The room the boy died in was what I called active. In the middle of the night you would hear furniture moving around and if I remember correctly there was human noises..that time my sister and I both woke up and ran downstairs so we could sleep near our parents.
At night the barn lights would turn on.

My dad thought my mom got up in the middle of the night and sat back down in bed when he turned around he saw no one. The same thing happened to my mom.

Before we moved in my mom would drive by and look at the house.It was night time and she said she saw someone pull back the curtains(it was the attic area) and we later found out no one lived there anymore.


I will finish more..gotta go!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

We used to live in an old farm house in MI, 7 years ago. And I couldnt sleep in our room. I couldnt. I always got some sort of demonic dream, and woke up at about 3am. So I would sleep down stairs in the living room. They were seriously disturbing dreams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Urghh scary ! Loving the stories all . *


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay back.

so when the divorce happened my mom came back to get some of our belongings from the farm house. Everything was turned off but she started hearing music play..like a radio she thought maybe someone left it on and then remembered there was no one here and no power so she ran out of the house.

Today I still have dreams of this farm house...the dreams never stop.

Also another family moved there and had ghost encounters and had an exorsim done.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i'm terrified of ghosts. i get goosebumps evertime i get a hint of something spiritual..


----------

